# Fertility Treatment in Barbados - Paradise (Overseas)



## SeffPierce

Greetings All,

My name is Seth, and I am currently an undergraduate student at the University of The West Indies in Barbados, studying for a Bsc. in Tourism and Hospitality Management.

Currently, I am undertaking a study on the sustainability of Fertility Tourism in Barbados, and would like to determine what are the factors that would attract persons to seek fertility treatment in Barbados. So far throughout my research I have learnt a lot about the different types of procedures, including the factors and many different reasons why persons opt for the various types of fertility treatments that they do, and also the controversies surrounding fertility treatment as it relates to In-Vitro Fertilization (IVF) etc.

I have joined this forum in hopes that I can meet new people and learn some more about fertility treatment and possibly gather some primary data for my research through surveys or interviews if anyone is willing. To this end, I was wondering if there would be anyone here willing to assist me in gathering this primary data, as it would be a tremendous help to my research.

*Fun Facts:*
_-Medical Tourism - Fertility Tourism is a favorably growing sector in Barbados
-Better success rates than US/UK
-1/3 less costs than most places in the US/UK
-Packaged deals means less stress
-All done on a beautiful Caribbean Island._

I hope I am not in violation of forum rules and if I am, I will be guided accordingly.

*If anyone is willing to converse and participate in my research, please feel free to contact me via the information posted below or just send me a private message. This invitation also extends to anyone seeking treatment, AND also anyone who has already sought treatment in Barbados.*

Kind Regards,
Seth
Email: [email protected]
Email: [email protected]
********: +1 (246) 238-1120


----------

